# Polaris 500 sportsman purchase



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

Hello all,

I'm considering a new polaris 500 ho sportsman, to plow and play. 
I need some input pros/cons.
Also need input on a 2500 warn winch, and electric lift for the plow vs manual lift. I now use the manual lift.

Thanks.


----------



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

Bought mine three weeks ago. You will be surprised how strong it is. I moved several inches of old snow in my drive at Houghton Lake. It was real easy. I did not put chains on the rear wheels. I had no problem at all. I have the manual lift. It raises real easy. I didn't want to spend the several hundred dollars for an electric lift. I hear you can use the winch to raise the plow, but it is real hard on the battery. I didn't think I'd see enough snow to pay the extra. 

I had a fishing trip to Canada. No problems in the below zero temps, but you will find it is cold blooded. When it's cold, start it, and let it warm up at least a few minutes. May need to slightly touch the throttle to keep it running. Mine idles real slow. I intend to speed it up a bit. 

Traction is great. The Goodyear tires are real strong.


----------



## CGA97 (Aug 7, 2001)

Pros:
I agree on the power. Had 2 foot drifts in my drive the other day and pushed through with no probs. Did have to use 4wd a couple times and Low gear. 4wd in reverse was also needed.
I have the manual lift and like it. I also have the winch, but do not have it attached to the plow. I was told that there is no up limit switch, so you could end up bending the frame of the plow with the winch if you keep it on for too long. I also like the ability to vary the height of the plow by hand....Keeps from picking up too much gravel in the driveway. The Goodyear rawhide tires are also awesome! No chains needed.

Cons: the idle is real slow. I have a tough time getting mine started in the cold without giving it some gas. Be careful though as too much gas will cause it to backfire! Even after I let it warm up a little, it still wants to die on me. If I keep the choke out a little, it runs just fine. 
Watch the nuts on the plow. Mine seem to keep rattling loose. When I disconnected the plow to go an play, I ended up losing the nut on the end of the rod that connects the lifting handle to the plow frame. I solved the problem by putting some duct tape over the end of the threads on the bolt. I also lost a foot on the bottom of the plow. Again, the vibration rattled the nut loose.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

The manual plow lift is faster, easier and less cumbersome than it is to use your winch.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i am going to have to disagree with magnet i have used both metedes and i love the winch it is a lot easier and you can use the winch for other odd jobs too the sportsman has a lot of ground clerance and a lot of power.


----------



## CGA97 (Aug 7, 2001)

so how do you hook up the winch?? do you have to disconnect the manual handle?


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

I have a 2003 500HO. This is the second 500HO that I have owned. The only thing that I was not happy about, was that it sounded like the belt was doing alot of slipping at low speeds. I cured this by adding a Heel Clicker clutch kit. 

Did you know that you need to have an ORV sticker for riding on the ice?

To cure the low idle, turn the idle adjust screw up slightly. It is a gold knob sticking out by the carb on the left side of the machine. You can not miss it. Running with the choke slightly on will lead to a fouled plug. I know from first hand experience. Changing the plug is not an easy thing to do on these.

I have added the following extra's
Heel Clicker clutch kit
Heated grips and thumb warmer
Brush Guard
Ramsey 2,500 winch with wireless remote


----------

